# Just Purchased Simplicity Landlord 7012



## fire1hawk (Apr 22, 2012)

Found this on Craiglist and purchased it for $450. Simplicity Landlord 7012 48" deck. The owner said it was a 1980 20hp Kohler. He was asking $475. The machine is a beast. Might be a bit much for my .4 acre lot but it sure was too good to pass up especially with the plow.













[/QUOTE]


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks good !!!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

That is a nice looking tractor. That said the po was incorrect to tell you that that was a 20hp kohler. That is a k series cast iron single that at the most would be 16 hp. Original engine in tractor was a K301s which was a 12 hp but it could have been repowered with a K341 which is 16 hp. There should be a label on the engine stating the model number.
The tractor itself could have been produced as late as early 1979. 

I notice that the builders tag is still present under the front edge of the seat on the tunnel cover. What are the numbers shown on that label? 


Regardless you have a really nice and capable tractor . You did well my friend.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow ! That is a great-looking tractor !


----------

